# Springer Spaniel



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi all, long time since I posted to the site,been at the coast all summer and only been back in the workshop for a short time, this is my latest stick, just finished painting and getting readt to finish and mount to shank.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Another great looking topper Gloops. What will you use as a shaft.


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

Beautiful! I sure wouldn't want to carry it, though. I'd be afraid to mess up the paint.


----------



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

That's a very realistic piece. Nice work. N.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Another sweet piece Gloops!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

well carved and very well painted nice one.

Changed your avatar I see, now that is fun

dogs are something I need to get into and start making some patterns. Have been asked a couple of times for some dogs


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

Nice work Gloops - very well done


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I have checked out the painting site gloop . your finish is excellent its to easy to spoil a carving with paint .it often gives carving a flat dull finish if not done well . and spoils the overall look


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

CV3 said:


> Another great looking topper Gloops. What will you use as a shaft.


Shank is a bark off sweet chestnut that has been fumed to a red/brown colour, picked it up at the stick club.


----------

